# Photography questions answered



## Woodchipper (Jan 10, 2019)

I had some questions about photographing pens and decided to check the library. Found this to start and found a bunch of threads on the subject. Need to do my homework. Printed it for reference. Thanks to all who contributed to this topic!
http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/pen_photography.pdf


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks for sharing John.  This will be a big help for sure.


----------

